# Quiero aprender electrónica, ¿ Que debo saber ?



## iozk (Dic 19, 2009)

hola desde hace tiempo me ha facinado la electronica pero no he tenido mucho contacto con este tema y quisiera aprender electronica para resolver mis propios problemas con los dispositivos primero que nada con  que devo empezar? si esto lleva muchas matematicas avanzadas no importa si tengo que aprenderlas para ello pero no se 
ustedes que tienen experiencia me podrian guiar para esto... 
¿que libros devo leer, guias, etc?
quiero ir avanzando en esto de principiante a novato y a profesional  primero lo primero

¿que me suguieren?


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 19, 2009)

pues pedes comensar viendo esta pagina, supongo que lo demas lo deduces:  http://www.google.com.mx/search?q=e...ls=com.google:es-ES:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 19, 2009)

hola fijate en el mensaje  			#*6* hay deje un curso para enpesar un poco con la electronica


saludos.


----------



## karlooz (Dic 18, 2010)

hola llo tambien soy un principiante pero lo basico seria que conoscas que hace cada componente electronico, identificar los simbolos de cada componente y empezar a hacer circuitos simples como u nmonoastable o un astable y hacer una fuente de alimentacion lla que esta te servira mucho en electronica.
si quieres que te pase diagramas o documentos agregame en el msn.












o pasame tu msn


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 18, 2010)

En el foro no se necesita msn ni nada de eso. Y los foros se crearon justamente para que *todos* puedan intercambiar conocimientos, ideas o dudas de forma pública.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 18, 2010)

se me hace que sos muy novato amigo Karloz pues en el foro hay unas reglitas que deberías repasar...

creo que este mensajito será moderadito...

basicamente debes conocer componentes y su función, leyes de ohms y kirchoff...y luego todo lo demás leer y hacer, probar y quemar...es asi

saludos.


----------



## ithaca23 (Dic 21, 2010)

Mira yo aprendi bastante con los uros de CEKIT, una editora colombiana de electronica que no esta mas pero sus libros si circulan por internet. Te recomiendo "Curso facil de electronica baica CEKIT" ese e una eciclopedia tra teoria desde lo basico a lo avanzado, una seccion de componentes que los explica a cada uno y seccion de proyectos para armar...

Te recomiendo complementarlo on el libro "Mr. Electronico" tambien de Cekit que es un kit para armar circuitos simples de prueba (la mayoria con 555)

Saludos !


----------



## smd10 (Dic 21, 2010)

bueno supongo que lo primero será que busques un libro o alguna pagina sobre electronica analogica que explique desde un nivel básico, y que vayas armando los circuitos que te vayan apareciendo.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Dic 21, 2010)

Mis primeros acercamientos salieron de acá http://r-luis.xbot.es/ebasica/index.html. Hay varias cosas interesantes.

Saludos.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Dic 21, 2010)

Yo aconsegaria aprender lo basico que cualquier electronico y electricista debiera saber: Ley de Omh, y leyes de tensiones y corrientes de Kirchoff. Una vez que los manejes, empieza a buscar componentes pasivos y saber que hacen. Despues, empezar a buscar circuitos integrados simples (NE555,LM741,LM386,compuertas logicas, etc.), y mas adelante, hacerte un proyecto simple y que te sirva (como por ejemplo, una fuente de alimentacion fija)

Saludos!!!


----------



## kiws (Dic 21, 2010)

mi consejo seria que empieces por lo mas básico como aprendiendo la ley de ohms, armando circuitos básicos hay mucho material en Internet, yo en lo personal aprendí leyendo un libro de electrónica.


----------



## unmonje (Dic 22, 2010)

iozk dijo:


> hola desde hace tiempo me ha facinado la electronica pero no he tenido mucho contacto con este tema y quisiera aprender electronica para resolver mis propios problemas con los dispositivos primero que nada con  que devo empezar? si esto lleva muchas matematicas avanzadas no importa si tengo que aprenderlas para ello pero no se
> ustedes que tienen experiencia me podrian guiar para esto...
> ¿que libros devo leer, guias, etc?
> quiero ir avanzando en esto de principiante a novato y a profesional  primero lo primero
> ...




JAJAJAJ....Que debo saber ?....Para hacer poco , debes saber poco.
Para hacer mucho  .......Deberias saber mucho y para esto, aprender mucho primero.
Uno puede empezar por donde se le antoje y volverse loco como hacen muchos KAMIKASES,
pero tambien puedes ser sensato y empezar por lo obvio......ò sea   ,,,,Lo mas simple.

Lo mas simple la teoria elemental, que te evita los fracasos y ahorra tiempo al final.
Entendiendo bien como funciona cada simple elemento ,fisica y matematicamente,se abre una enorme puerta que facilita TODO lo demas...!!!
LA electrònica , de todos modos, es una ciencia -multi-disciplinaria- y constituida por elementos de otras areas ,por elemplo, LA ELECTRICA,LA MECANICA y otras.
Asi , por ejemplo , un -resistor- ò un -condensador-, no son  elementos de electrònica,sino de electrica.Estos tienen un cierto comportamiento fisico y elèctrico que pueden ayudar a los elementos de electronica a facilitar sus objetivos,ya sea solos ò interactuando entre si.
La interacciòn de estos elementos suelen tambien modificar los resultados finales,abriendo mas posibilidades a la disiplina.
Saludos. y manos a la obra.


----------



## joloso16 (Dic 26, 2010)

pienso que un buen comienzo es la wiki del foro.... y ganjar de ir probando y viendolo


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 26, 2010)

Hola.

Para mí, si quiere aprender electrónica, la matemática es fundamental. Pero si deseas sólo armar circuitos como hobby (o entretenimiento), aprende a reconocer los elementos, a soldar, cosas prácticas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## unmonje (Dic 27, 2010)

joloso16 dijo:


> pienso que un buen comienzo es la wiki del foro.... y ganjar de ir probando y viendolo




YYY....si  , aprender bajo baratos medios ,resulta a menudo ,en mediocres resultados de aprendizaje...!!!!


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 27, 2010)

unmonje dijo:


> YYY....si  , aprender bajo baratos medios ,resulta a menudo ,en mediocres resultados de aprendizaje...!!!!



Tranquilo, pana... Hay que primero preguntar cual va a ser la aplicación. Si solo quiere aprender a saber por que se deben pegar las cosas en los diagramas, leer resistencias y reparar fallas, no requiere cuanta disciplina como un ingeniero.
Si va a ser ingeniero, simplemente, debe reforzar lo que se ve en clases con temas que van al nivel.
Me recuerdas a mis arrogantes profesores de matemáticas... Todo lleva niveles, y aplicaciones, así que, no hay que desanimar de forma tan brutal.
Primero, que sepa como trabajar matemáticas, usar el cautin y entender como conectar los diagramas... Creo que es un perfecto comienzo.


----------



## unmonje (Dic 28, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Tranquilo, pana... Hay que primero preguntar cual va a ser la aplicación. Si solo quiere aprender a saber por que se deben pegar las cosas en los diagramas, leer resistencias y reparar fallas, no requiere cuanta disciplina como un ingeniero.
> Si va a ser ingeniero, simplemente, debe reforzar lo que se ve en clases con temas que van al nivel.
> Me recuerdas a mis arrogantes profesores de matemáticas... Todo lleva niveles, y aplicaciones, así que, no hay que desanimar de forma tan brutal.
> Primero, que sepa como trabajar matemáticas, usar el cautin y entender como conectar los diagramas... Creo que es un perfecto comienzo.



Bueno ,me disculpo si esa el la percepciòn que captas y te evoca a tus (para ti), arrogantes profesores...Releyendo -mis- textos , leo que ,tambien los animo a sobreponerse a la dificultad
 para lograr sus -deseos- ,de modo que no logro ver tal arrogancia en mi.
Pienso que posiblemente, pueda ser una cuestiòn de perspectiva.
Es decir,me hice en  medios comparativamente muy exigentes,(entre ellos ingenieria) pero sin 
dudas ,en un intento de concientizar y motivar  al sujeto a esforzarse ,en lo que YA le gusta.
No siempre, pero a menudo,una composiciòn de lugar mas realista,puede ayudar al sujeto a
cambiar un criterio algo -lùdico- en un enfoque mas comprometido.
Coincido con el tema de los niveles.
Sin dejar a nadie fuera....
En ùltima instancia ,desde nuestra prespectiva y a mis ojos,puede  ser  mejor invertir horas explicandole a quienes puedan llegar lejos en su capacidad personal ,que a un -hobista- de una tarde.  
En suma,y disculpa la reducciòn conceptual.... veo esto como -pescar- mentalidades...

Un saludo.


----------



## karlooz (Ene 9, 2011)

perdon por mi atrevimiento esque no conocia eso que no puedes poner pero no se preocupen la lo lei jejejej XD


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ene 9, 2011)

yo creo que todo lo que deberias saber es...........................electronica


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 9, 2011)

yo me interese por la electronica por una revistucha, llamada lupin, despues fui al enet  12:estudiando: a estudiar depues me dedique a la refrigeracion:cabezon: y hoy vuelvo a la electronica


----------



## legomix1 (Ene 11, 2011)

jajajajaja amigo la electronica no se aprende comprando las herramientas y juntando los componentes para hacer el circuito lleva años(en mi caso)aprender electronica implica matematicas y un poco de experiencia con componentes y electricidad asi que si quieres aprender electronica consigue a alguien que en verdad sepa electronica no creo que puedas aprender electronica por internet y yo se lo que te digo ya que la electronica es algo de las cosas mas importantes de mi vida yo por experiencia te digo que lo unico que podras aprender de electronica en internet son los errores de circuitos  y como usar el protoboard.si enverdad quieres aprender electronica primero consigue herramientas que vallan al nivel de los conocimientos que tengas asi empese yo y como dice mi firma apenas soy de primer grado en electronica voi aprendiendo como taladrar las placas


----------



## fernandob (Ene 11, 2011)

solaris8 dijo:


> yo me interese por la electronica por una revistucha, llamada lupin, despues fui al enet 12:estudiando: a estudiar depues me dedique a la refrigeracion:cabezon: y hoy vuelvo a la electronica


 
pero estas en mexico?

la enet 12 ? el san martin en retiro ??? 

a que año terminanste ??


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 11, 2011)

*fernandob*
si el que esta ahora en retiro, cuando yo empece estaba en rodrigues peña y lavalle, jijijijiji hace años, despues se llamo volta creo, y al san martín  lo trasladaron a retiro a ese edificio que era nuevito, me agarro la colimba asi que termine en el 80 maso, y si estoy en mexico, a decir verdad en el estado de sonora, la ciudad se llama,  navojoa, pero soy argentino hasta las ........


----------



## ecotronico (Ene 12, 2011)

Hola!

Como la mayoria de las ciencias, la mejor manera de aprender es mezclando la teoría y la práctica.
Así que no está nada de mal comenzar prácticas buscando en revistas o artículos en internet con aplicaciones sencillas, tal como la del post de Cyborg16 ( http://r-luis.xbot.es/ebasica/eb08.html) 

Como teoría, debes comenzar buscando una introduccion a señales y sistemas--> Aprender qué es una señal (cantidad que varía en el tiempo) y las señales más importantes con las que se trabaja en electrónica: continua y senoidal. Luego las otras: triangular, exponencial, rampa, cuadrada, diente de sierra, etc. (recomiendo capítulo 1: http://books.google.cl/books?id=g2750K3PxRYC&printsec=frontcover&dq=se%C3%B1ales+y+sistemas&source=bl&ots=fZREljmn3G&sig=XEfNX9--leWXMGqdXHIhaYerJwo&hl=es&ei=7awtTdXxPIKB8ga0oqnBCQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CBcQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q&f=false)

También es necesario aprender de los componenetes pasivos (resistor, capacitor, inductor) y los semiconductores más usados: diodo, transistor, tiristor, triac, etc. (puedes echar un vistazo: http://www.somosmecatronica.net/2008/08/boylestad-electronica-teora-de.html)

De suma importancia en comprender las leyes principales que rigen en la eletrónica: Ley de Ohm, Ley de Tensión de Kirchhoff, Ley de Corriente de Kirchhoff; porque las mayoría de las situaciones se resuelven con estas tres.

Junto con los semiconductores se encuentran los circuitos integrados. Indispensable el amplificador operacional y el temporizador (555). Te recomiendo el texto: http://books.google.cl/books?id=Jd-...&resnum=2&ved=0CB8Q6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q&f=false (comenzar en capitulo 2)

Una vez aprendido y practicado lo anterior puedes, a largo plazo, profundizar en los componentes: capacitor, inductor, tranformador, otros circuitos integrados. Para esto es necesario profundizar en matemáticas: números complejos, un poco de cálculo (derivada, series, e integrales) y trigonometría.

Siempre con empeño, paciencia, motivación, precaución y responsabilidad: Nadie nació sabiendo.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 12, 2011)

solaris8 dijo:


> *fernandob*
> si el que esta ahora en retiro, cuando yo empece estaba en rodrigues peña y lavalle, jijijijiji hace años, despues se llamo volta creo, y al san martín lo trasladaron a retiro a ese edificio que era nuevito, me agarro la colimba asi que termine en el 80 maso, y si estoy en mexico, a decir verdad en el estado de sonora, la ciudad se llama, navojoa, pero soy argentino hasta las ........


 
yo fui de el primer grupo que comenzo ahi.......
primero recuerdo que nos mandaron a un edificio en constitucion, luego al de lavalle y luego hice 4, 5 y 6 en el san Martin .
mira vos lo que son las cosas .


----------

